# Platen glue - watered down PVA?



## fox (May 22, 2008)

I've been using spray mount adhesive until now, but its not very good, plus its really messy. I have read posts on here that people use watered down PVA glue applied to the platen with a squeegee. I tried this last week but it wasn't tacky enough. 

So what mix/recipie/ratio is everyone using?

I've got formaldehyde coated MDF platens. 

Thanks.


----------



## Alan Buffington (Oct 27, 2010)

In the past I have used water base table adhesive mixed down with 50% water. Use a plastic coke bottle with a cap with a hole in it. Squirt a real small amount onto pallet and spread with a dauber. Twist up a reject shirt, bind with tape until you have a flat 3-4" dauber and use this to spread the adhesive. You will lower adhesive costs considerably, eliminate fuzzy presses, ceilings and arms, and save your lungs. Works on tees better than fleece, fleece may still need the dreaded mist spray.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

Buy some water based pallet adhesive. Then buy a 4" foam paint roller, and handle. Total investment will be around $40, and will last a good long while. 

I pour about a nickel sized drop of adhesive, and spread it over the area I need (or the whole platten if needed. then put the flash dryer over it for about 30 seconds. I've been using the same roller for about a year. It's sticky as hell, but still works great. If anything it spreads it to the perfect thickness now.

If it's losing it's tack I spray some water, hit it with a scrub brush real quick, and flash it again. Takes about a minute. 

I would say that on my press I use about an once per 500 shirts, if that.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I use table adhesives sold by screen printing shops here. Mix it with about 30-50% water and use a 3" metal stripper to spread it across the platen. Others claimed to use it as is but I find it too sticky/tacky so I add water.

The table adhesive looks. smells, and feels like elmer's white glue. I am not saying it is but probably a variant or has some additives.


----------



## DaveG (Aug 3, 2009)

fox said:


> ... what mix/recipie/ratio is everyone using?


 
From a couple of weeks ago:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t138250.html



DaveG


----------



## Alan Buffington (Oct 27, 2010)

less is more. You can add up to 50% water and still get good tack. If you put it on at 100% it is almost too tacky. As mentioned earlier you can re-tack by rubbing with a wet rag soaked in water. Automatics benefit from a thinned down adhesive as the adhesive is thinner and dries quick on warm pallets. Our ink jockey oftened performed the application during production to avoid stopping the press.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

In the course if printing, if the platen needs more adhesive, I often use a spray adhesive. Used the wet rag method a few times but I guess I still have to get used to it. Usually forgot about it until after the spray.


----------

